# Greg's South Side Raceway next race Friday 2/20/2015



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Racing starts at 7:00pm
Intermission dinner will be ???
Can't wait to find out.:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

will not be able to make this 1 going to travis race in southern ill sat and jeffs on sunday .:wave:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks good for me I'll be there:thumbsup:


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

count me in


----------

